# Storing Peptides



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Hi Guys

I thought it better to start a new thread rather than trying to add it to the end of others;

Have contacted a large Chinese peptide manufacturer regarding storing of peptides and they recommend only storing for 10 days after adding Bac water (regardless of peptide).

Might explain why people have such varied results when using these peptides especially when buying the Mammoth 5mg and 10mg vials.

Would be intersting to hear other peoples thoughts on this but means I will be re-thinking buying the bigger vials from China and grabbing multiple small ones


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have heard 30 days, but who knows for sure... does the large chinese manufacturer sell in smaller bottles??


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i no with melanotan and igf you can freeze it once its been reconstituted no sure about the others though


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Kezz said:


> I have heard 30 days, but who knows for sure... does the large chinese manufacturer sell in smaller bottles??


They do anything from 1mg to 100mg but the prices go up considerably when using the smaller vials (seems vials cost more than peptides) :lol:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

t hall gym said:


> i no with melanotan and igf you can freeze it once its been reconstituted no sure about the others though


I heard the same about MT2 but seem to get varying information on freezing the others, one manufacturer state not to re-freeze which would indicate you could draw and freeze like MT2 but this would mean I'd have 300 slin pins in my freezer :tongue:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you should not refreeze any peptide once they have been thawed as it will damage the peptide


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you should not refreeze any peptide once they have been thawed as it will damage the peptide


Agreed but you can freeze once after putting in pin it would seem, what are your thoughts on this Paul?


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

well ive used bac to reconstitute my grf/g2 and its been over 20 days and im still feeling the cts off em quite badly so i presume they still good to go...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i had em for 4 weeks and fine


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, 10 days doens't seem long if it's airtight(ish) and in bac water


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I had some reconstituted mt2 frozen for about 8 months, still worked fine after I'd defrosted it. I heard they were ok for up to a month left in the fridge?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Mixed with bac water 8 weeks in the fridge

*Mixed Peptides*

*Storage*: Reconstituted (mixed) vials must be stored in the refrigerator (2 to 8 degrees celcius).

*Expiry*: Use within 8 weeks (2 months) of mixing.

It is NOT recommended to pre-load syringes and freeze them. When the peptide freezes there is a risk that it may come out of solution into particles. When it is thawed out again it may not return into solution, meaning particles will be injected which can cause irritation or damage at the injection site.

*Note*: PRE mixed peptide vials should not be shaken under any circumstances. None of our peptides come pre mixed and ALL packages include free solvent.

*Unmixed Peptides*

*Storage*: In powder (lyophilized) form vials should be stored frozen (0 to -20 degrees celcius).

*Expiry*: Will remain stable up to 48 months (4 years) in the freezer.

Unmixed vials can be stored in the freezer for a period of up to 48 months (4 years); however, if you are going to use the vials within 1 months then we recommend simply storing them in the refrigerator as repeated freeze-thaw cycles can cause damage to the peptide.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welshman said:


> Agreed but you can freeze once after putting in pin it would seem, what are your thoughts on this Paul?


as long as the peptide has not been frozen before then you will be ok and you do not run the risk of damaging the peptide


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Pscarb does the above posters comment hold true that you can store unmixed peptides in the freezer for up to 4 years?

(I plan on storing mine until june)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes


----------



## rawsteroid (Nov 12, 2016)

If stored at -20℃ under freeze-dried powder,it can be stored for 5 year.

If stored at -20 ℃ frozen liquid or 2 ~ 8 ° freeze-dried powder,it can be stored for 6months.

If stored at Frozen liquid or freeze-dried powder at room temperature, it can be stored for 2-3 weeks.


----------

